# Human and Havanese communication



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

We are getting pretty good at understanding what our Ruby is telling us. Sitting by the back door means she wants to go out. Whimpering means that her brother has a Kong filled with kibble and she only has a bowl of kibble. Today she sat by her xpen. It took us a little while and then we realized she wanted to get into the pen with her crate and bed. 

What does your Hav tell you?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I was just talking about this to a friend yesterday...today is Gucci's 9th birthday and we are so in tune with each other, its crazy! I think I am more in tune to what she is thinking or needs than I am myself sometimes, lol.. I know what all the looks means, the huffs, sighs, snorts, yelps and sneezes have their own meaning and it has evolved and changed over the years. For instance, when she needs to go out at night, she used to whimper a little but the last 6 months or so she does this snort/sneeze type sound. I think she has expanded her 'verbal'communication a lot since she was a puppy.

It's great to have such smart dogs! 

~Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I was just talking about this to a friend yesterday...today is Gucci's 9th birthday and we are so in tune with each other, its crazy! I think I am more in tune to what she is thinking or needs than I am myself sometimes, lol.. I know what all the looks means, the huffs, sighs, snorts, yelps and sneezes have their own meaning and it has evolved and changed over the years. For instance, when she needs to go out at night, she used to whimper a little but the last 6 months or so she does this snort/sneeze type sound. I think she has expanded her 'verbal'communication a lot since she was a puppy.
> 
> It's great to have such smart dogs!
> 
> ~Kara


Ha! kodi's "snort/sneeze" means "lift me onto the bed". Now he is PERFECTLY capable of jumping up onto the bed by himself, but if we are IN the bed, he wants to get lifted up! (Spoiled brat, )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker's snort/sneeze means he wants to play. A kind of grunt-grunt-grunt means that there is a toy or something that he wants and can't get to. 

Happy birthday, Gucci!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout will tap with his paw whenever he wants something. When he paws my leg and puts his head down it means massage my neck.  He does this a lot! If he taps the wall it means, "I'm hungry." When he wants to go outside he taps the glass door. If I'm upstairs and he wants to go to the backyard he will whimper and turn toward the door. When Truffles wants a toy or bully stick from Scout she gives him the warning growl. If he doesn't give it up she gives out a loud growl and attacks! She always wins! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow has this kind of a moan that she does when she wants something. It's like a deep growl but sounds like a moan. If she needs to go out to potty she'll stand by the door and moan. She does this when she wants attention or to play. She does the snort/sneeze too but I haven't pinpointed yet what exactly it means. My corgi used to do the snort/sneeze a lot. She did it when she wanted to play or if she wanted to eat. Willow will also do a head bump against the back of my leg when I'm walking. I think that means she wants attention of just to let me know "here I am".


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Ha! kodi's "snort/sneeze" means "lift me onto the bed". Now he is PERFECTLY capable of jumping up onto the bed by himself, but if we are IN the bed, he wants to get lifted up! (Spoiled brat, )


I think the "spoiled brat" is just getting even with you for all the females you have been adding to the household recently! ound:

Ricky has an extensive vocabulary consisting of groans, squeaks, chortles, grunts, whines, and squeals. We call this his "monkey sounds." He often sounds like an excited Chimp. We are learning more each day what these sounds are communicating. He has 5 or 6 distinctive barks that we have identified so farm and what each means. He is a big talker and is communicating with us almost constantly, but not frequently with barking. The only time he is silent is at night when he is in his crate.......but I have heard him snoring occasionally!

When Ricky wants to go outside to potty, he will sit facing the glass french doors and turn his head 180, like an owl, and just stare at us, like he is cast in stone.

Havanese are an amazing breed. The more I learn about them, the more I want to learn.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I think the "spoiled brat" is just getting even with you for all the females you have been adding to the household recently! ound:
> 
> Ricky has an extensive vocabulary consisting of groans, squeaks, chortles, grunts, whines, and squeals. We call this his "monkey sounds." He often sounds like an excited Chimp. We are learning more each day what these sounds are communicating. He has 5 or 6 distinctive barks that we have identified so farm and what each means. He is a big talker and is communicating with us almost constantly, but not frequently with barking. The only time he is silent is at night when he is in his crate.......but I have heard him snoring occasionally!
> 
> ...


Kodi is silent when he's doing something he knows he shouldn't like eating someone's paper napkin!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Kodi is silent when he's doing something he knows he shouldn't like eating someone's paper napkin!


That is so funny! Willow is the same way. If I can't see hear her and she is out of sight, I know she is into mischief!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

:behindsofa: Where is Kodi? > Where is Willow? > Where is Ricky? >

Keep dem guessing where yu r, amigos. I gotta go shred sum birdday cake rite now! :grin2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you a birthday boy today Ricky?


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh this is a cute topic. My little guy is pretty transparent. If I'm eating something, he's thinking, "Gimmee gimmee gimme."

If he is showing me his belly, he's thinking, "scratch scratch scratch." 

If I am grooming him, he's thinking, "stop stop stop."

and if he gases me, he's thinking, "does she smell it too?"


----------

